# maxillary sinus fracture



## ggparker14 (Apr 15, 2013)

Can anyone help me with a dx code for maxillary sinus fracture?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## LisaAlonso23 (Apr 21, 2013)

There's a lot to choose from in the index. Being that you have the report, start with Fracture, skull, base in the ICD-9 index to find the code with the correct specificity. Good luck!


----------

